# Ie 6 Fehler bei Aufruf von localhost



## taikonaut (22. September 2004)

Hallo community,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Lokal läuft apache webserver.
Der Aufruf der Adresse http://localhost/ mit Mozilla funktioniert einwandrei, da ich Willkommensmeldung von apache sehe.

IE 6 gibt folgende Meldung aus, übrigens nur für alle lokale Seiten:

Network Error 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The cache was unable to resolve a valid internet address for localhost 

Ich habe schon alle cache-Einstellungen des IE ausprobiert und die Einstellungenin der hosts-Datei verifiziert.

Woran mag das liegen ?

Danke für einen Tipp
taikonaut


----------



## Sinac (22. September 2004)

Was passiert denn wenn du http://127.0.0.1 eingibst?


----------



## taikonaut (22. September 2004)

Die Fehlermeldung lautet dann ;
HTTP 500 - Interner Serverfehler 
Internet Explorer


----------



## Sinac (22. September 2004)

Hm, also von dem gleichen PC aus mit Mozilla geht es und mit IE nicht?
Hast du an dem Server oder am Browser irgendwelche exotischen Einstellungen vorgenommen?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## taikonaut (22. September 2004)

Danke für deine Hilfe. Nein , ich habe IE 6 gerade das erste Mal gestartet um ein Design zu überprüfen.


----------

